# Custom 8



## dunno (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey dudes.
I`m here for some input. I decided to get myself custom 8 string. But I would like to hear some input from you, since I always got great advices here. First I still can`t decide if it`s going to be 7 string or 8 string, but I`m leaning towards 8 right now, because this guitar will be replacing my RG2228.
Here are the specs I`m going for now:
mahagony body with maple top, 5-piece mahagony/wenge neck, ebony fretboard, single Seymour Duncan Invader pickup.
Body is going to be really thin, think blackmachine style.
Here`s a mockup of how the guitar is most probably going to look like: 






So here`s what I`m going for soundwise. I want to find a balance, between having 8 strings and sound I need for my band. We play groovy goregrind and I`m going for huge wall of sound, the best example would be Ektomorf kind of crushing tone. I don`t really want super tight sound. I play through boosted triple recto, and that isn`t going to change in any close future. So I was thinking putting 25,5" neck there...I like how low F sounds on my K7 as well as drop A which I use in my band. My RG2228 has 27" neck, and while it sounded good on low F string, it was too tight on the rest. So what do you guys think? 
I would mainly love input on wood combination, neck size and pickup choice for the sound I need. But if you have some input on guitar look, i`ll be glad to hear it.
Thanks.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 19, 2014)

If you liked the low strings on the 27" and the high strings on the 25.5", have you considered doing a 25-27" fan?


----------



## Orandje (Apr 19, 2014)

Pickups for GoreGrind?
Just take a high output and extremely cheap humbucker for maximized dirty sound  
Otherwise the M8 has got a tight and powerfull sound 

5pcs Maple/Wenge would be cool. BlacKat Guitars does something interisting as well - A Rosewood/Ebony Neck, which looks kinda neat as well. I myself ever wanted to have a one-piece Wenge Neck, but this seems to be a extremely skillfull task to do properly as far as I know.


----------



## jwade (Apr 19, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> If you liked the low strings on the 27" and the high strings on the 25.5", have you considered doing a 25-27" fan?



This. Or go with the most metal scale length available: 26.22" (666 mm)


----------



## Mike (Apr 19, 2014)

You should get an 8 string version of the new(/in the works/potential model) Seymour Duncan Slug. Their custom shop would be able to make it for you in whatever format you need.


----------



## dunno (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for input.
Yeah I considered fanfret for a second, but I just can't get through the look of fanfretted guitars, I don't like it a little bit. And since it's a custom I would like it to be sweet in sound, but also in look.


Mike said:


> You should get an 8 string version of the new(/in the works/potential model) Seymour Duncan Slug. Their custom shop would be able to make it for you in whatever format you need.





Holymother of everything that's heavy. That pickup is angry! I might actually mail them and ask about it. That thing rocks.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 22, 2014)

You should def consider a 26.5 scale. I found it to be very comfortable and although the difference to a 27" neck is small, you can definitely feel it.


----------



## clay (Apr 24, 2014)

sounds alittle like new incantation stuff. very killer


----------



## a curry (Apr 26, 2014)

Will this pickup be available in emg sized routing?


----------



## hodorcore (Apr 26, 2014)

why only one pickup? isn't more better hehe?
i'd put a neck pickup too, just for the versatility of the guitar and for possibly using clean tones.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Apr 26, 2014)

i had the same problem with 27" scale feeling the 7th and 8th were good but the rest to tight i just put thinner strings and the sound/feel changed to my liking, i put 8,11,14,22,30,42,56,75, IMO it made a big change.


----------



## 9Lives (Apr 28, 2014)

I skipped to the bottom with out reading replys but don't go 25.5"!! Atleast 26.5"!! For an 8-er I don't think it'd feel right.. To me atleast. You should consider all wenge neck, that'd be pimp, good luck enjoy your new axe.


----------

